# some shots....



## .:Dubs (May 29, 2007)




----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

wow. great pics. 
im really surprised that the dealer has a $1 million car chilling out front


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Nice shots Malcolm.


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

heyy, i saw that one over there a couple of days ago. dubs, your cw gti wouldnt happen to have a quad exhaust and a really big intercooler would it?


----------



## AJVec (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (AHFlynn)*

haha, I was there too. There was also an SL65 Black Series in the basement of the Ferrari dealership...


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice. i gotta get down to the Greenwhich dealers at some point....


----------



## .:Dubs (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (AHFlynn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHFlynn* »_heyy, i saw that one over there a couple of days ago. dubs, your cw gti wouldnt happen to have a quad exhaust and a really big intercooler would it?

nope it doesnt unfortunitly..but im pretty sure that you are refering to rich from porsche...his username is running2rich4fsi


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (.ubs)*

ah, alright. it looked pretty nice. they guys at that porsche dealership were great. typically they just ignore the teenagers walking around checking out all the cars they cant afford but there were a couple guys in there all too happy to joke around and talk about the porsches. there was also one unfortunate salesman who had to put up with some whiney blonde woman complaining about how the tires on her cayenne handled in the cold...must have been the worst thing in the world for those sales guys suddenly having to deal with the consumers that a sports soccer mom car brings in


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

i would love to see one of these in person.
not sure if there are any even in Canada.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: some shots.... (.ubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.







ubs* »_













Wow!!!!







did You use a Fish Eye lens for some of those shots? They look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skoll (Aug 29, 2009)

Those are amazing shots. I'd love to have a chance to hit the shutter a few times in front of a Veyron.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (Skoll)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skoll* »_Those are amazing shots. I'd love to have a chance to hit the shutter a few times in front of a Veyron.

if i was standing in front of bugatti hitting the shutter would be the last thing i was thinkin about


----------



## raised-on-DUBS (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: some shots.... (.ubs)*

ugh those ambers bother me sooo much!!!!! i just wanna tear em' off and black them out or something!!!


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: some shots.... (raised-on-DUBS)*

Haha hey look! It's the ghost of the employee that chose to park the Veyron out by the road! He is standing on the right of the car in the last pic... sweet shots but thats eerie with that guy ghosted in there









Also loving the Ford Windstar and Jeep Cherokee parked next to the Veyron at the BENTLEY dealership haha 


_Modified by SchickQuattroB5 at 7:53 PM 11-5-2009_


----------



## raised-on-DUBS (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: some shots.... (.ubs)*


seriously... wtf?


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: some shots.... (raised-on-DUBS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raised-on-DUBS* »_
seriously... wtf?

It a ghost, can't you tell?!?!?!


----------



## anisplas (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice picture. share some running pictures


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (anisplas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anisplas* »_Nice picture. share some running pictures

x2!


----------



## killercoconuts (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

I only wish something like this will get valeted to Mohegan Sun so I get to drive it.


----------



## 1.8_L_Turbo (Sep 20, 2009)

LOL at mcdonalds.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: some shots.... (raised-on-DUBS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raised-on-DUBS* »_
seriously... wtf?

Didn't notice that before!


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: some shots.... (Buickboy92)*

sometimes yo ucan slowly capture an image over ten to 30 seconds. stuff will show up. it help with shine and the way light is allowed in. I think.


----------



## rickster123 (Jun 30, 2007)

these are sold in the states, didn't know that how much for one a mill..


----------



## butikmoii (Mar 11, 2010)

Seriously whats that on a photo??


----------



## mklasse (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: some shots.... (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_sometimes yo ucan slowly capture an image over ten to 30 seconds. stuff will show up. it help with shine and the way light is allowed in. I think.









If that's the case, there should be blurry movements as the "person" is not actually there when the shot done. But then i dunno, the photographer should know better as all pictures are edited, there is no way he missed that ghostly shadow


----------



## jmuscava (Sep 14, 2009)

Wonder why they didnt bother putting the license plate frame on straight...on a $1 million car


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

The pictures are taken with a process called HDR. You take several different exposures and blend them together to bring out detail in the highlights and shadows. Apparently, in one of the exposures he took for the back angle, somebody was standing next to it. For that same reason, you hardly see HDR's of scenes with a lot of movement.


----------



## Fritz.Monica16 (Jun 5, 2010)

How come someone even think of putting such a buty on such a display stage! However, should visit the dealer to see what actually is cooking.


----------



## Squallie (Jun 20, 2007)

the ghost of Bugatti


----------



## Eagle Eye 22 (Feb 12, 2016)

These are great shots... the ghost is a bit spooky, not sure how that would come about, unless you were shooting in film and not digital!?


----------

